# Led lights in freshwater



## janusz (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi
I'm thinking to buy led lights to my 10 gal freshwater tank. I have no real plants there. I'm thinking about white lights. Would blue be more appropriate, does it matter for fish what color it is?
What about the size. Would 7" bar be good enough? 
thnx


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

depends, im not sure how long a 10g tank is but you can buy them pretty much any length

but, white would prolly be good you wouldnt have to worry about what kelvin rating they are unless you think that you will eventually get real plants which is something you should decide. I think if you got blue it would be to dark by itself, but you might wanna think about getting both and using the blues as a moonlight while your at it


----------



## tbillion (Feb 4, 2012)

removed


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

18" - 22" LED Aquarium Light Hood Freshwater Single Bright 300 Lumen | eBay

I have this BeamWorks fixture over my 10 gallon right now and I love it to death. Only draws 5 Watts, runs cool, and has the option on the 2-way switch to turn on blue moonlights. AND it's only $35 WITH free shipping in the lower 48


----------



## janusz (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally I bought 18 white led light from ebay. I paid $8 including postage. These light is really cool. Aquarium looks very nice.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I have this BeamWorks fixture over my 10 gallon right now and I love it to death. Only draws 5 Watts, runs cool, and has the option on the 2-way switch to turn on blue moonlights. AND it's only $35 WITH free shipping in the lower 48[/QUOTE]

Is your tank planted? If so, how are the plants doing?

DLH


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Donald Hansen said:


> Is your tank planted? If so, how are the plants doing?


It is planted, but they're easy-growing plants like java moss and wisteria. They are growing great, however. I would post pics but I need to remove some older pics first and can't figure out how to do it.


----------

